# Why the Vikes are 0-2



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

http://www1.eboard.com/boards/15/24/1/d ... urbing.avi

got this from a vikes site...............


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

And someone thinks Tice is the problem??????


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

Even with no volume, that says it all. Actions DO speak louder than words.


----------



## Boy (Jan 24, 2005)

He just stood there and looked around until he had to eat dirt. What a fool.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

The Vikes are 0-2 because....well, they are the Vikes!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Minneapolis police reported that some individual attempted to "egg"
> Mike Tice's house last night.
>
> An empty egg carton was recovered at the scene. Two eggs hit Mr.
> Tice's house, three eggs went over his house and hit his neighbor's
> back door, two eggs hit the houses of each of his next door neighbors, and
> the remaining three eggs were found broken on the ground near the
> carton from where the individual threw them.
>
> Based on the evidence found at the scene, police officials have put
> out an APB on Daunte Culpepper.
>
>


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

Goldy's Pal said:


> >
> >
> > Based on the evidence found at the scene, police officials have put
> > out an APB on Daunte Culpepper.
> ...


hahaha....you nail it goldy...my opinion..daunte has no idea what hes doin now that he cant see moss (i dont like moss either)...and what happened to the roll thing after a touchdown pass? probably the worst dance or w/e it was ever invented.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> what happened to the roll thing after a touchdown pass? probably the worst dance or w/e it was ever invented.


For his sake he better work on getting some of the fans back by having a game or two before he pulls off any celebrating. I think he even knows that much. I'll bet his agent is pretty darn quiet these days.


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

:rollin: :rollin:

That was great!

:laugh:

I wonder why he didn't do his roll-on after his td on suday? :huh:


----------



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

Whats it called when a player runs to the end of the field with the ball?


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I'll take a poke - Touchdown! Something the Vikes don't know how to do this year... 1 offensive touchdown in two games, come one Vikes!

I can see it now, the Vikes 0-3 and just getting worse. :-?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

With all the hype about culpeper and the reciving core you guys had you have got to blame the coach!! I am from New England and Belicheck is showing the world how to play ball for real!! We won a superbowl with a back up QB and an injury report that looked like a mash unit. Bottom line is heart and will to win the Vikings had all the talent and no heart a team will reflect the attitude of the coach Nuf Said.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I let Pepper go this week in a trade for Vick. Though I have K. Collins as my starting QB, I think 2 things will happen:
1) Pepper will start doing good
2) Vick will get injured (more).

Just my luck!


----------

